# 42mm vs 44mm



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Stopped into my AD today to try on some watches. Was quite surprised that the 42mm Panerai wore so similarly to the 44mm. I like the thinner case, but only 30m water resistance on a diver pedigree is throwing me off, even though I doubt I'd ever wear it in the water with all my other divers in the collection.

Your thoughts on the new 42mm models? I believe this one is the PAM 676.

Or, being that this would be my first Panerai, should I stick with the standard 44mm?

42mm








44mm








44mm Marina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Definitely the 44. Looks great on your wrist and very noticeable like a Panerai should be. Getting a small Panerai always seemed odd to me... Like getting a small guard dog...kind of defeats the point  

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372 (Feb 27, 2017)

The logo looks awesome on you bro

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Agreed on the 44 - dig the logo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

30m dive watch. What a joke. Logo fits you best. Personally I prefer the 1312 but it is a tad to large for your wrist.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Gotta be the zero (is it?)

I have no experience with the thinner 1950 case but from my experience,42mm case sometimes felt top heavy in comparison to bigger diameter case


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, that base logo model really grabbed my attention as well. The concerns I have with the 676 along with the fact it is much more expensive is pushing me in that direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Synequano said:


> Gotta be the zero (is it?)
> 
> I have no experience with the thinner 1950 case but from my experience,42mm case sometimes felt top heavy in comparison to bigger diameter case


It actually wore quite well on the wrist. Didn't feel top heavy at all and was shockingly thin with that P1000 movement. But at $7,900 USD, hard to justify over the base logo model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

If you're looking for 42mm case dressier models,I'd suggest you search for older radiomirs..from the top of my head I can recall 98,141,184,337,338 those are dressy and still pack a greater than 30m wr...and also some of those has outsourced movt from another prestigious company (GP,Zenith,JLC)

I do find the rad 1940 and luminor due case to be a bit lost...one is trying to be a CG-less luminor,while the other is trying to add CG to a thin case...


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Get the standard Luminor. Looks great on you. I like the 8 Days model myself. I own a 112 and love it. The new version of the 000 has a push in case back which I don't love.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought I recognized that tile floor. Then I look at your info under your user name and yep MN. Wixon is a great place. Honestly I like the look of the 44 on your wrist over the 42. Best of luck with the decision.


----------



## ChouSir (Oct 10, 2014)

42mm looks better in picture but looks small at store


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

why should you care about the WR if you're not taking it diving or swimming ??!.
personally, i'd go big with Panerai. it has more presence on the wrist.
good luck with your purchase.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Oklahoma said:


> I thought I recognized that tile floor. Then I look at your info under your user name and yep MN. Wixon is a great place. Honestly I like the look of the 44 on your wrist over the 42. Best of luck with the decision.


Knowing the store by the floor tile tells me you might be spending more time at Wixon than you should 

Yeah, great people and service there. Bought three Rolexes from them and hope to get a fourth if Rolex ever ships anymore damn white dial Daytonas!

Still on the fence with Panerai. The 000, 112 and 512 are so far piquing my interest but I need to decide if its a "must have" for the collection or not. Definitely different than most of my other watches, but that might not be a bad thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dapurdie (Jul 17, 2016)

I wrestled with the 42mm vs 44mm question for a while. I ultimately, chose a PAM564 and later a PAM24, both 44mm. I'm really glad I did, at first they felt a little big but after I wore them for about a week they really grew on me. I've realized that Panerai 44mms can wear very different depending on size of dial vs. bezel, colors, brushed/polished finish, and the busyness of the dial. The more simple and stark the dial, the larger I think it tends to wear. The 1950s case wore larger to me so if your concerned about size I would stick with luminor case.


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

El-Duderino said:


> Knowing the store by the floor tile tells me you might be spending more time at Wixon than you should
> 
> Yeah, great people and service there. Bought three Rolexes from them and hope to get a fourth if Rolex ever ships anymore damn white dial Daytonas!
> 
> ...


Oddly enough I haven't spent a ton of time there. It was just reading the responses and scrolling back to the pictures I thought something was familiar. When I saw you are in MN it was well duh there is only one Panerai AD around.

I had been in a couple times and looked mainly at the JLC Reversos for a while but concluded that right now they were as a whole too dressy; but I haven't ruled out getting a JLC yet as I like many of the designs. I started looking at the Rolexes and was comparing between an explorer and a sub no date when I decided that Rolex wasn't what I was looking for at the moment, as I wanted something different. That was what started me looking at Panerai as it would be something not seen often and after trying it they wore much better than I thought. I contemplated the 42mm due as well but the 44 just seemed to fit better.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

omnix said:


> Definitely the 44. Looks great on your wrist and very noticeable like a Panerai should be. Getting a small Panerai always seemed odd to me... Like getting a small guard dog...kind of defeats the point
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


This is basically the party line on most Pam forums, which, I in turn, don't get at all. So much _blah blah _about DNA, iconic, etc. for the 44mm over either of the two smaller sizes--just doesn't make any sense in the real world of actual wrists, and actual sensibilities.

I have owned maybe 10 44mm cased Pams, including the 000, a 05, couple of 24s, and a string of others, plus a few Radiomirs, as well as several of the 40mm--for me, my wrists, and my tastes, I MUCH prefer the smaller watch (I currently use my 051 as my daily wear)--it took me a decade to graduate from the "44mm conquers all" to the present view, but in the modern world, where a watch is usually worn in a large range or situations from very formal to very informal, the smaller Pams definitely have a deserved space in the spotlight--don't let folks here tell you otherwise.

(My Cocker wans to know where he fits in, in the small guard dog analogy--does he "defeat the _purpose_ or miss the _point_"?)


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Base is ace, especially for a first PAM (IMHO)


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

timefleas said:


> This is basically the party line on most Pam forums, which, I in turn, don't get at all. So much _blah blah _about DNA, iconic, etc. for the 44mm over either of the two smaller sizes--just doesn't make any sense in the real world of actual wrists, and actual sensibilities.
> 
> I have owned maybe 10 44mm cased Pams, including the 000, a 05, couple of 24s, and a string of others, plus a few Radiomirs, as well as several of the 40mm--for me, my wrists, and my tastes, I MUCH prefer the smaller watch (I currently use my 051 as my daily wear)--it took me a decade to graduate from the "44mm conquers all" to the present view, but in the modern world, where a watch is usually worn in a large range or situations from very formal to very informal, the smaller Pams definitely have a deserved space in the spotlight--don't let folks here tell you otherwise.
> 
> (My Cocker wans to know where he fits in, in the small guard dog analogy--does he "defeat the _purpose_ or miss the _point_"?)


I agree with the small wrist thing. My wrists are on the smaller side but I do really want a base PAM or 560. I guess if you really hate the 44 then obviously no one can fault you if you like the style. PAMs are simply a more in your face style I suppose. I see it like the Rolex Deepsea....if you want in your face maybe Rolex isn't the right brand? I digress, in the end wear what makes you happy! That's what watch collecting is all about in the end 

But for those lucky people who can pull off a 47mm submersible, please wear yours on behalf of those who would look silly to do so.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

